# Sound insulation: Dynaliner and Ensolite



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello. Some time soon I will be installing new components in doors and I want to deaden door noise at the same time. My car's doors are definitely kind of lousy. I can hear rattle when bass hits, though I am not 100% sure if that's the plastic door cover or some other part. I suspect it's the plastic part. There is more rattle when windows are lowered.

I already have a pack of Dynamat Xtreme. I understand that it will reduce the rattle of the metal parts. What about sound insulators like Dynaliner and Ensolite? Are they meant to reduce the rattle or the road noise? Which one is better? I am also thinking of placing a sheet of Ensolite or Dynaliner behind the speaker to absorb the back waves.


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

I do both! I have the CLD (Dynamat) used in various flat surfaces on the metal of the doors, and also some placed on some of the plastic parts of the door card that seem to buzz. Then I did a full layer of Ensolite over the entire metal door. I will be adding some Mass Loaded Vinyl soon, since thats seems to be the best for road noise.

As for the inside of the door, I also put a layer of CLD behind the speaker, then one layer of ensolite to help the back waves.

Im not sure whats Better? But I like my setup with the Ensolite which I purchase from Raamaudio.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Check out Sound Deadener Showdown

Great site, concise, layman's terms and the owner is VERY helpful. I just bought a bunch of stuff from him. Don at RAAMaudio is awesome as well, great guy. Even if you don't want to use the products from SDS, the information on those pages will help you immensely in deciding what amount of what products to buy.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I realized I didn't really answer your questions...

The butyl rubber mats, like RAAMmat and Second Skin's Damplifier are CSDs or constrained layer dampers. They add mass to a panel and reduce the amount of resonance by absorbing some of the vibration as well as lowering the resonant frequency. This is the "thunk" you hear when you tap a damped panel.

The foam products like Ensolite can stop the rattling of parts against each other by providing a soft barrier between then. You want to make sure you use closed-cell foam for any door applications where water might come in contact with the product.

Vinyl barrier mat is an option for blocking sound, such as road/wind noise. Something thicker and heavier works even better, the old standard is lead sheeting, but that is heavy, expensive and toxic. You need a BARRIER for best results. This combined with a layer of foam on either side between your doorpanel (aka door card) and your inner doorskin will probably give you the best road noise killer you can get. Lead sheeting is not practical for doors, but it does work well for floors, if you happen to have somewhere local to get it in decent amounts.

Hope some of that helps. All the info is on SDS if you take the time to read and you'll be an expert in no time.


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where would one find lead sheeting?

Shopping around for MLV locally has been a bust. Of the 10 different places, upholstery, marine, home theature, none had a clue what I was even asking about!

A lead shielded x-ray gown would have some possibilities if medical supplies were not like 3000% markup.

Alan


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

arw01 said:


> Where would one find lead sheeting?


Mayco

Marshield

Those companies will ship lead, which will be ridiculous cost-wise. Locally I don't know... check with some building suppliers, perhaps?


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

There are so many sound treatment products and options, that my head is spinning. At the same time there is relatively little reliable information and reviews. In the end, I decided to order whatever seemed right to end this agony.

So as you know, I already have the Dynamat Xtreme Door Kit, 12.5sq ft (any tips on how to apply it welcome).

On top of that, I ordered a set of Dynamat Dynaxorb kit ($20+ship) to be placed behind the mid cones. Supposedly, it's supposed to deflect backwaves.

Finally, I bought a 12 sq ft of 1/8" thick Dynamat Dynaliner ($30+ship), which is some kind of thermo acoustic insulation foam that's placed on top of the Dynamat layer. I hope this will be enough for sound treatments..

I am gonna get busy this weekend with this stuff..


----------



## singleuse (Oct 17, 2010)

Where would one find lead sheeting?


Go to Amazon.com, search "Rotometals lead sheet". They have many thicknesses available and will ship a roll UPS. I used Dynaliner on both sides of the lead sheet to minimize the possibility of toxic dust and to "float" the lead sheet above the floor. I used 1/16 inch for my floorpan, which is 4lbs. per sq. ft. I think if you used lead in the doorpanels 1/64th thickness would be most practical. Lead can be shaped readily to the surface and this will help hold it in place if you bend it to fit your door card.


----------



## bdub03 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been using Fatmat Rattle Killer since 2005 and have had great luck as an alternative to dynamat.

Here is what I covered this weekend in my MR2


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

singleuse said:


> Where would one find lead sheeting?
> 
> 
> Go to Amazon.com, search "Rotometals lead sheet".


I have a co-worker in San Francisco, will have to ask if he ever gets down that way.

Alan


----------

